# Apple Store Carrefour Laval is under construction



## LionTamer (Jun 23, 2006)

Long-time lurker, 1st time poster here.

I was in Carrefour Laval today shopping for some summer clothes for my 2-year-old, when I noticed right accross from Clement (a children't clothing chain in Quebec) was the big black board with a large white apple and Apple's web site on it. It didn't say "coming soon" or anything like that (perhaps due to not having transalated it to French yet?), but it's clearly the location of the new Apple Store. Can't wait to see the place!

For those of you that know the mall, it's in between Browns shoes and a clothing store called R&W, near The Bay. It seems like a strange part of the mall to put an Apple Store since it's all clothing stores around there, but I guess when a location comes up in a busy mall like that, you can't be too picky!

I didn't have a camera with me, of course, so couldn't snap any photos. It's the size of an average mall clothing store, which is to say it isn't very big. Perhaps that indicates that there'll be a bigger flagship store downtown, but until that happens, this will be one packed store! 

In a weird day prepping for grand prix weekend, it was a nice surprise to see that big white apple on a big black board!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey LionTamer. Welcome to ehMac.ca! Thanks for posting! (Note to other lurkers out there... you can do it to!!!)  

Please keep us posted if you can.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

haha same for me, i am headed there this weekend for some summer clothes. maybe i'll get some pictures with my phone.


----------



## Hooch (Mar 2, 2004)

I haven't been to Montreal since the sixth grade, but I'm envisioning a road trip up the 417 once the store opens...  

Any rumours on the grand opening date?

- Hooch


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

September, however i am seriously doubting this information. I suspect it'll be opened after one is opened on the West side of Canada.. (Vancouver?)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Yah. I've got the day off today and will probably be going out for lunch with a friend. *If I can* I'll swing by the Carrefour... with camera in hand...


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome to Ehmac, LionTamer. I work up the street from Carrefour Laval. I will try to go check it out at lunch time. If it is how you describe, then it will most likely be similar to the one I saw in April in Chicago. It was in a quite large suburban mall. It was a perfect size for a mall store. I am anxious to see if they will have monthly refurb deals like they have in T.O. And no, Ehmac nerds, I will not stand in a mall where some very pretty ladies work and snap pictures of an Apple logo


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

RicktheChemist said:


> Woo Hoo.. if only I had a car.. I'd drive there tomorrow morning early and snap some pictures...
> 
> RtC


Where's your Mini Cooper?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Here You Go...*


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

It's has Apple.com - not Apple. ca....


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmmm....How long before the language police get involved 

www.pomme.qc.ca


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

That looks about the same size as the Yorkdale store.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Adagio, does Yorkdale look anything like this? This is the Apple Store I visited in Chicago.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Answered my own question. Found a pic of Yorkdale on the Apple site.


----------



## BiggJon (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks like it will be nice.

Can't wait for the G.O. sale.

Toronto is where I live, Montreal is Home... GO HABS GO!!


----------

